# UMTS Stick wird zur Schnecke dringend Rat gesucht



## Ant81 (24. März 2009)

Tach alle,


ich habe mir vor ca. 3 Monaten einen UMTS Stick von Vodafone zugelegt. Ich war mir bei dem Kauf sehrwohl darüber im klaren das es unter Umständen sein kann das dieser aufgrund des noch nicht 100%igem Ausbau des UMTS Netzes zu Geschwindigkeitsproblemen kommen kann, was sich leider im Moment bei mir deutlich bemerkbar macht!!!!!

Zu meinem Problem....

Laut des Anbieters hat man eine max. Geschwindigkeit von ich glaube 7,2MB pro Sek. das dies ein utopischer Wert ist hat sich ja schon bewiesen(Tests usw.). Ist auch halb so wild da man auch mit der Hälfte det Gescwindigkeit durchaus zufrieden sein kann. Aber selbst die Hälfte der Geschw. ist für mich nicht zu erreichen! Obwohl mir angezeigt wird das ich über sehr gutem Empfang verfüge.
Nun ist es so das ich ein Limit für Downloads und Datenverarbeitung übers Inet habe was bedeutet das ich bis zu einem Datenvolumen von 5GB über die volle Geschw. verfügen sollte. Jetzt ist mein Datenvolumen mal wieder aufgebraucht und ich bekomme die Meldung das ich bis zum nächsten Abrechnungszeitraum nur noch über max. 64 kb/s verfügen kann. Im moment ist es so das mir für z.B. Downloads max. 8kb/s bereitgestellt werden!!!! Ich lade mir gerade den neuesten Nvidia Treiber für das Notebook meiner Freundin runter(8kb/s) und bewege mich im Schneckentempo durch Inet. Bin froh das ich noch mit Zähne knirschen in dieses Forum gekommen bin der Aufbau dieser Seite dauerte , inkl. Anmeldung so ca. 1 Min. 30 sek.!

Ist es möglich das auch meine Inet Einstellungen unter Vista dafür verantwortlich ist, für meine langsame Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit??Muss ich Vista extra für UMTS konfigurieren???
Oder eventuell eine andere Einstellung, an meinem Vierenscanner (Norton AV 2009) oder der Firewall oder Defender...???

Kann mir jemand bei den optimalen Eistellungen für den gebrauch des UMTS Sticks hier helfen?! Ich habe vor dem Kauf des Sticks noch nichts mit Inet Einstellungen zu tun gehabt da ich es selber noch nicht nutzte!

Oder gibt es einfach nur einen gewissen Trick den man anwenden muss um den Stick besser zu nutzen ....?

Ich würde auch wieder auf XP umsteigen wenn ich dafür mehr Leistung für den Stick erreichen würde....

Jeder Tipp wäre mit sicherheit wertvoll, bitte um schnelle Hilfe!!!

Danke im voraus


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*

Hatte genau das gleich.
Da kannst du nix gegen machen. Wenn die 5GB weg sind bekommst du mit glück noch 10kb download.
Damit wird selbst surfen zur Qual!

Deswegen hab ich jetzt zu O2 gewechselt, weil man da 10GB mit full speed hat und billiger ist auch noch


----------



## exa (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*

nun ich denke da mussst du in den sauren apfel beissen und akzeptieren, das es so langsam ist...

ich denke nicht das es an software liegt die limitiert, da du ja wie du sagst auch schneller sein kannst ohne die beschränkung... und nur weil das signal als gut angezeigt wird, heißt das ja nicht, das es schnell ist

es gibt ja nicht nur umts, sondern auch edge; schon mal gecheckt, ob in deiner gegend umts ausgebaut ist???


----------



## Ant81 (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*

Danke fürv schnellen Beitrag!

UMTS ist bei mir schon gut ausgebaut habe ich überprüft. Und wie ist das mit Edge...? Ist das schneller oder langsamer? Einnstellungen...?


----------



## exa (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*

edge ist das was es schon ewig gibt, und ziemlich langsam ist...

darauf wird automatisch umgestellt, sobald kein umts mehr zur verfügung steht...


----------



## Ant81 (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hatte genau das gleich.
> Da kannst du nix gegen machen. Wenn die 5GB weg sind bekommst du mit glück noch 10kb download.
> Damit wird selbst surfen zur Qual!
> 
> Deswegen hab ich jetzt zu O2 gewechselt, weil man da 10GB mit full speed hat und billiger ist auch noch


Nun schneller ist ja gut..., aber das höchste was ich erreichte waren 310kb/s. Das ist noch nicht einmal annähernd die Geschwindigkeit die man erreichen könnte, Laut Anbieter! Wie gesagt meine Empfangsqualität steht zu 90% auf bestem Empfang.

Das soll normal sein?

Danke


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*



Ant81 schrieb:


> Nun schneller ist ja gut..., aber das höchste was ich erreichte waren 310kb/s. Das ist noch nicht einmal annähernd die Geschwindigkeit die man erreichen könnte, Laut Anbieter! Wie gesagt meine Empfangsqualität steht zu 90% auf bestem Empfang.
> 
> Das soll normal sein?
> 
> Danke




Du bekommst mir sicherheit "nur" UMTS und nicht HSDPA 
UMTS bring nämlich "Nur" 3,6 Mbit/s.

Die angegebenen 7,2MBit/s erreicht man jedoch nur mit HSDPA!


----------



## Ant81 (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*



exa schrieb:


> edge ist das was es schon ewig gibt, und ziemlich langsam ist...
> 
> darauf wird automatisch umgestellt, sobald kein umts mehr zur verfügung steht...


Also kann ich wohl ausschliessen das ich im Edge Modus unterwegs bin, weil wenn der Stick das Netz sucht zeigt er mir an das er das UMTS Netz findet und zur verfügung bereitstellt.

Hast du noch irgendwelche Optimierungsvorschläge für mich...

Danke


----------



## exa (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*



Ant81 schrieb:


> Nun schneller ist ja gut..., aber das höchste was ich erreichte waren 310kb/s. Das ist noch nicht einmal annähernd die Geschwindigkeit die man erreichen könnte, Laut Anbieter! Wie gesagt meine Empfangsqualität steht zu 90% auf bestem Empfang.
> 
> Das soll normal sein?
> 
> Danke



ja du musst ja auch beachten: es gibt ja server die einfach keine schnelle anbindung haben...


----------



## Ant81 (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Du bekommst mir sicherheit "nur" UMTS und nicht HSDPA
> UMTS bring nämlich "Nur" 3,6 Mbit/s.
> 
> Die angegebenen 7,2MBit/s erreicht man jedoch nur mit HSDPA!


Wie jetzt??? Wie komme ich an HSDPA denn ran? Was für Vorraussetzungen müssten da denn erfüllt sein?

Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*



Ant81 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt??? Wie komme ich an HSDPA denn ran? Was für Vorraussetzungen müssten da denn erfüllt sein?
> 
> Gruß




Das HSDPA netz muss bei dir verfügbar sein. Wenn es das ist, sollte die Verbindung automatisch damit hergestellt werden.

Scheinbar ist es bei dir aber nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Ant81 (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hatte genau das gleich.
> Da kannst du nix gegen machen. Wenn die 5GB weg sind bekommst du mit glück noch 10kb download.
> Damit wird selbst surfen zur Qual!
> 
> Deswegen hab ich jetzt zu O2 gewechselt, weil man da 10GB mit full speed hat und billiger ist auch noch


Ich kann ja leider nicht so einfach wechseln, oder etwa doch? Ich muss doch schon meine Kündigungsfrist usw. einhalten.
Danke


----------



## exa (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*

ja musst du wohl, es sei denn du hast was mit prepaid???

bzw hast du es noch nicht so lang??? dann kannst du evtl zurücktreten, wenn der anbieter sowas wie ne "testphase" hat


----------



## Ant81 (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das HSDPA netz muss bei dir verfügbar sein. Wenn es das ist, sollte die Verbindung automatisch damit hergestellt werden.
> 
> Scheinbar ist es bei dir aber nicht verfügbar.


Hast du einen Link wo ich das prüfen kann für mich..
Also ist nicht so das ich gerade untätig bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für das Problem! Bin auch schon am suchen aber wie gesagt dauert alles ziemlich lange...grins

Danke


----------



## Ant81 (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*



exa schrieb:


> ja musst du wohl, es sei denn du hast was mit prepaid???
> 
> bzw hast du es noch nicht so lang??? dann kannst du evtl zurücktreten, wenn der anbieter sowas wie ne "testphase" hat


Ne, leider nen Vertrag abgeschlossen und von ner Testphase steht nichts drinnen...F***!
Sorry, aber musste mal sein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*

Hast du den Vertrag mit 6 Monaten Laufzeit, oder mit 24!?

Hier kannst du die Verfügbarkeit überprüfen https://service.o2online.de/portal/commerce/gisCheck?ct=UMTS

Bei Vodafone gibts auch so was, musste mal schauen.


----------



## Ant81 (25. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*

Naja, also erstmal Danke für alles! Ich habe festgestellt das ich in meinem Bereich volle UMTS BB Abdeckung habe und das mir wohl nichts anderes über bleibt als mit meiner derzeitigen Geschwindigkeit zu leben, auch wenns mir schwer fällt!

Ist schon irgendwie voll die verarsche der ganze Quatsch mit den Sticks! Sowie ich die Möglichkeit habe das Ding zu kündigen, werde ich mir ne Fritz Box zulegen und dann ist gut mit der quälerei


Danke nochmal


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*

ich hab ne Tages Flat und nicht ohne Grund , ist zwar etwas teuer aber ..
das Limet  ist nach 24 Stunden wieder da , falls ich mal sehr viel runter lade .
´die 10 MB habe ich mir auch noch geholt für das tägliche online sein, 
die Tages Flat nehme ich nur zum saugen .
das ist auch so die ein zigste Lösung , bei mir geht nämlich nur DSL 4000 und dafür 
will man 29,95 €* 24 Moants Vertrag -> Nein Danke und schüss )  , 
falls diese 4000 überhaupt erreicht  werden ?
mit dem Stick hatte ich schon paar mal 3080 das ist kaum  merklich langsamer,
als DSL 4000 über falls  überhaupt  erreicht   werden ?


----------



## ATImania (25. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*

Also mein Vater hatte auch UMTS von Vodafone allerdings nicht mit USB Empfänger sondern am Notebook via Karte! Aber sein Download speed lag immer bei ca. 45 kb/s! Mein Bruder hat an seinem Desktop PC ein UMTS USB Stick von E-Plus und auch sein Speed liegt bei 45 - 48 kb/s! Also die 8 kb/s sind schon verdammt wenig. Ich hatte früher mit meinem 56k Modem konstand 6 kb/s Download Speed! Ab und zu sogar bis 6,2 kb/s


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*



Ant81 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt??? Wie komme ich an HSDPA denn ran? Was für Vorraussetzungen müssten da denn erfüllt sein?
> 
> Gruß


 ist das immer so langsam ? 
vielleicht gibt es ja technische Probleme bei dir in der nähe ?
UMTS +  HSDPA kommt doch vom Handy Mast ? oder sehe ich das falsch ?

was zeigt den die Software an ?

ich hab so um die 150 ~~~ 200  kb/s manch mal O2 Netz , seltsam das es bei euch so langsam ist, allerdings eine Ext. Antenne am Stick dran, schätze mal , ein guter
 Empfang ist 
auch nicht ganz unerheblich dabei ?
mache grad  einen download von einer Seite z.z  sind es da, das ist auch immer abhängig wie schnelle der Server da ist .


----------



## Ant81 (25. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*



amdintel schrieb:


> ist das immer so langsam ?
> vielleicht gibt es ja technische Probleme bei dir in der nähe ?
> UMTS +  HSDPA kommt doch vom Handy Mast ? oder sehe ich das falsch ?
> 
> ...


Das mit dem Handymast ist richtig. Also technische probleme will ich mal ausschliessen. Meine Empfangsleistung ist immerhin sehr gut oder ein Balken weniger!

In der regel komme ich im Schnitt auf 250 kb/s beim Download. Insofern ich mein Datenvolumen von 5 GB pro Abrechnungszeitraum nicht überschreite. Damit kann ich gut leben.
Nur wenn die 5GB überschritten sind dann werde ich auf max.64 kb/s runtergestuft.
das ist der Haken an der Sache.Das wusste ich schon vor dem vertragsabschluss, aber das ich im Effekt nur 8kb/s nutzen kann hätte ich nicht gedacht. Laut Vodafone ist das Netz hier wo ich wohne UMTS BB fähig und hat überhaupt eine guite Abdeckung.

Hast du nicht noch n paar Vorschläge wie ich eventuell über Vista oder sonstiger optimierungsprogs
noch ein bisschen mehr rausholen kann. Ich denke immer noch das es sein kann das ich Meine Inet Einstellungen ändern sollte um zu optimieren oder so.

wenn du ne Idee hast, sag bescheid

Danke


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*



Ant81 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Handymast ist richtig. Also technische probleme will ich mal ausschliessen. Meine Empfangsleistung ist immerhin sehr gut oder ein Balken weniger!
> 
> In der regel komme ich im Schnitt auf 250 kb/s beim Download. Insofern ich mein Datenvolumen von 5 GB pro Abrechnungszeitraum nicht überschreite. Damit kann ich gut leben.
> Nur wenn die 5GB überschritten sind dann werde ich auf max.64 kb/s runtergestuft.
> ...



was willste da  optimieren  , 
da kannst nicht viel bis auf die üblichen settings , 
FireFox z.z. und DFÜspeed , 
das nützt aber nicht viel,  diese GPRs Geschw. nun mal IDSN Geschw. , das ist 
nicht viel schneller als ein 56 K Modem .
das max laden vom Server habe ich bei mit auf 8 einstellt ...

aber das die bei Vertrags Karten so was auch machen , upps ... da stehe ich super gut mit meiner Prepet Lösung
für 19.95 im Monat   da, ich habe insgesamt zwei davon ,
ein mal eine mit  19.95 FLat  für ja 4 Wochen für das tägliche und 
*einen für den Notfall ein Stick mi  Tages Flat *gg* wenn das Limit bei mir von 10 GB 
mal aufgebraucht sein sollte, stecke ich das andere Stick rein *gg*
bei der Tages Flat gilt die  Limit Beschränkung nun für 24 Stunden  , 
wenn ich das nicht nutzte fallen keine Kosten an*
die 19.95 € Flat habe ich erst Neu, dafür hatte ich mein 1. Stich benutzt ,
das eine Tages Flat hat , das ist zwar  doppelt so teuer, wenn man damit jeden
Tag on geht, aber dafür ist die Limit  Beschränkung immer nur für 24 Stunden ,
danach also ab 00-00 Uhr wieder vollen Power , das ist auch ein Prepet Stick ,
der keine Grundgebühr kostet .


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*



Ant81 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Handymast ist richtig. Also technische probleme will ich mal ausschliessen. Meine Empfangsleistung ist immerhin sehr gut oder ein Balken weniger!
> 
> In der regel komme ich im Schnitt auf 250 kb/s beim Download. Insofern ich mein Datenvolumen von 5 GB pro Abrechnungszeitraum nicht überschreite. Damit kann ich gut leben.
> Nur wenn die 5GB überschritten sind dann werde ich auf max.64 kb/s runtergestuft.
> ...



das hatte ich aber auch schon mal , das ein paar Tage alles etwas langsam war ,das lag weder am mir, sondern am Provider selber , der hatte da wahrscheinlich was umgestellt , das gibt schon ma, das die Verwundung etwas langsam ist, auch bei DSL von Kabel .

was willste da  optimieren  , 
da kannst nicht viel bis auf die üblichen settings , 
FireFox z.z. und DFÜspeed , das nützt ist aber nicht viel diese GPRs Geschw. nun mal IDSN Geschw. , das ist 
nicht viel schneller als ein 56 K Modem .

aber das die bei Vertrags Karten so was auch machen , upps ... da stehe ich super gut mit meiner Prepet Lösung
für 19.95 im Monat   da,
 ich habe insgesamt zwei davon ,
ein mal eine mit 19.95 FLat a  4 Wochen für das tägliche 
und einen für den Notfall mit einer Tages Flat, 
bei der Tages Flat gilt die  Limit Beschränkung nun für 24 Stunden  ,
wenn ich das nicht nutzte fallen keine Kosten an.
also die 19.95 Flat mit 10 GB gesch. habe ich erst seit 1 einer Woche,
ich weis nicht, ob man damit aus kommt ,  wenn nicht stecke ich  halt 
das Stick um und nehme das mit der Tages Flat *g*


----------



## Ant81 (25. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*

Also ich habe bei mir die Möglichkeit auf die Vodafone websession umzuschalten. Die session könnte ich dann für 24Std. nutzen würde mich aber 4,95€ am tag kosten. Da müsste es denn ja auch so sein das sich das Limit auf 24 Std. beschränkt.ich müsste dazu nur ne andere Prepaidkarte zum abbuchen einsetzen. Mir ist es aber ehrlich gesagt zu teuer 4,95€ am tag zu zahlen!
Aber wenns nicht anders geht...

danke erstmal

Gruss


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*



Ant81 schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei mir die Möglichkeit auf die Vodafone websession umzuschalten. Die session könnte ich dann für 24Std. nutzen würde mich aber 4,95€ am tag kosten. Da müsste es denn ja auch so sein das sich das Limit auf 24 Std. beschränkt.ich müsste dazu nur ne andere Prepaidkarte zum abbuchen einsetzen. Mir ist es aber ehrlich gesagt zu teuer 4,95€ am tag zu zahlen!
> Aber wenns nicht anders geht...
> 
> danke erstmal
> ...


Vodafone  ist unverschämt teuer, Tcom genau so . 
 das sind ca. 160 € im Monat wenn jeden Tag, 
2. Stick kaufen von einem andrem Provider Prepet  Vertrag Tage Flat   ,
das gibt es mehrere von GMX bis blau.de usw. 
ich habe das so,
 ein mal Prepet Flat für 19.95  für 4 Wochen und mit einer 10 GB Begrenzung, über 10
wird gedrosselt auf GPRS ...
dann nach ein 2.  mit einer Tages Flat zu ca.  ~2 € . das kostet dann  ca. ~70 €,
 wenn ich jeden Tag,  dafür wird die Brandbreiten Besch. nach 24 aufgehoben , 
hat eben alles seine Vor und Nachteile und etwas Kopfrechnen schadet vorher nicht , 
als *Blauäugig* gleich einen fest Vertrag zu machen .
das hatte Vodafone   auch gleich versucht, als ich mich nur erkundigen wollte und 
die waren dann einfach so frech und haben dann aufgelegt, nach dem  ich sagte, 
ich will erst mal keine Vertrag .

ich werde mal an testen ob ist mit den 10 GB aus kommen, sonsten  werde ich dann wieder hin mein 1. Stick nehmen mit der Tages Flat 

meine gesamten Fix kosten sind 19.95 € wenn ich mit dem 10 GB nicht auskomme,
dann kommen noch ein paar Euros für die Tages Falt dazu, da kommt dann etwa 
geschätzt.. eine Summe von 25 bis 30 € zu Stande, jee nach dem wie viel runter geladen habe, das ist meiner Meinung  z.z. die Beste und günstigste Lösung  .


----------



## Ant81 (26. März 2009)

*AW: UMTS Stick wird zur Schneccke dringend Rat gesucht*

Also ich hab nen geilen Berater bei Vodafone! ich war heute da und teilte ihm mit das diese verbindungsgeschwindigkeiten und das Volumen Limit mir doch überhaupt nicht passen. Ich habe ihn nochmal darauf verwiesen das ich nicht einmal annähernd die Geschwindigkeit habe mit der gewprben wird. Ob nun mit oder ohne Volumenbeschränkung ich erkundigte mich welche Möglichkeit ich hätte um den Vertrag doch noch zu kündigen. Er war , nachdem er die UMTS Abdeckung prüfte, dann doch sehr überrascht über die Werte die ich ihm dann mitteilte und bot mir doch tatsächlich an das er es möglich machen werde mir einen W-Lan Router mit Festnetzanschluss zur Verfügung zu stellen ohne das es mich in irgendeiner Form einschränken würde. und das zum selben montl. Preis den ich jetzt ohnehin schon habe. ich solle mich zu beginn des Monats Juli mit meinem Stick zu ihm begeben und dann würde er mich neu Ausstatten!!! grins

Also da kann ich denn ja doch mit leben oder was meint ihr...=

Ich denke allerdings auch das es irgendwo festgehalten ist das ich doch noch eine schnelle Kündigung abwickeln kann, aufgrund meiner noch jungen zugehörigkeit als Vertragskunde bei Vodafone. es ist ja klar das die mir in diesem Fall eher ein neues Angebot machen als das sie mich als Kunden verlieren würden...na ja mal gucken obs dann auch passiert wie er sagte...bin gespannt


----------



## Gott des Stahls (26. März 2009)

Ich habe den selben Stick von Vodafone,und ich habe die ganze Zeit(mit Hilfe des Orbit downloaders)
Download raten von durchschnittlich 310KBs.Ich habe nie unbedingt probleme damit,ich kann sogar noch Online Spieln!(Ich habe nur einen UMTS Stick,da bei uns kein DSL möglich ist)Ich habe die Flat für 29,99euro im Moant(Weiß nicht ob das was damit zu tun hat)


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2009)

*irgendwie verstehe ich eins nicht ganz dabei .* und vielleicht kann mir das ma wer erkrähen  hier ?
Vodafone und Tcom  wirbt damit mit 7.2 Geschw.
O2 mit 3.5 , so weit so gut ...

ich habe aber auch sehr oft über 300 also heute morgen sogar 350/367,
lt Speed Anzeige über DSL 3000   , seltsam ? das mit der Geschw. und der Verfügbarkeit , steht in der AGBs ,* bis *, da hat man also keinen Rechtlichen Anspruch,
dass die max Leistung auch erfüllt wird .
Die Vodafone und Tcom Stichs taugen meiner Meinung nichts, weil man da nicht 
tricksen kann und eine Ext. Antennen anschließen kann, bei den O2 Sticks, die haben
glücklicherweise einen Antennen Anschluss, ich betreibe meins mit einer Ext. Antenne .


----------



## Ant81 (26. März 2009)

jackass950 schrieb:


> Ich habe den selben Stick von Vodafone,und ich habe die ganze Zeit(mit Hilfe des Orbit downloaders)
> Download raten von durchschnittlich 310KBs.Ich habe nie unbedingt probleme damit,ich kann sogar noch Online Spieln!(Ich habe nur einen UMTS Stick,da bei uns kein DSL möglich ist)Ich habe die Flat für 29,99euro im Moant(Weiß nicht ob das was damit zu tun hat)


Hast du diese Geschwindigkeit auch wenn du dein Datenvolumen von 5GB aufgebraucht hast?! Wäre komisch...
Ich zahle auch 29,95€ montl.

gruss


----------



## Blueennifer (26. März 2009)

mach dir mal die neuste firmware und einwahlsoftware für den stick rauf und dann versuch mal den stick via verlängerungskabel ans fenster oder ausm fenster hängen zu lassen und dann versuchs mal sollte helfen vllt
ich hab auch bloß diesen 5 GB scheiß verbrauchen tue ich aber im monat so rund 11GB aber ich hab immer die gleiche geschwindigkeit

hier der link Mobile Connect Hardware UMTS | Software & Support - Vodafone D2 - Hilfe & Support / Techn. Support / Mobile Connect-Hardware UMTS


----------



## amdintel (27. März 2009)

und wahrscheinlich auch gleich einen Neuen Keyb. Treiber , nun erkläre uns mal ,  wie du auf dem Stick neue FW installieren willst , wenn die FW vom Stick als CD gesehen und erkannt wird und das schreib geschützt ist  ???


----------



## Ant81 (27. März 2009)

Blueennifer schrieb:


> mach dir mal die neuste firmware und einwahlsoftware für den stick rauf und dann versuch mal den stick via verlängerungskabel ans fenster oder ausm fenster hängen zu lassen und dann versuchs mal sollte helfen vllt
> ich hab auch bloß diesen 5 GB scheiß verbrauchen tue ich aber im monat so rund 11GB aber ich hab immer die gleiche geschwindigkeit
> 
> hier der link Mobile Connect Hardware UMTS | Software & Support - Vodafone D2 - Hilfe & Support / Techn. Support / Mobile Connect-Hardware UMTS


Also ich habe den K 3715 Stick von Huawei. Ein firmware Upgrade oder uodate habe ich für diesen Stick unter deinem Link nicht gefunden.da gibt es nur ein Upgrade für nen ich glaube K 3520 wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Bist du dir sicher das wir den selben Stick haben. Guck mal nach bitte. Wie hoch ist denn deine Geschwindigkeit so im schnitt?

gruss


----------



## Ant81 (27. März 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> und wahrscheinlich auch gleich einen Neuen Keyb. Treiber , nun erkläre uns mal ,  wie du auf dem Stick neue FW installieren willst , wenn die FW vom Stick als CD gesehen und erkannt wird und das schreib geschützt ist  ???


Wo du das gerade erwähnst mit dem....., als CD Laufwerk erkannt wird.Kann man das ändern oder ist das irrelevant? hat wohl damit zu tun das der Stick auch gleich Speicher ist ,oder?

Also das mit dem FW Upgrade kann ich mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen....zumal ich auch keins für meinen K3715 da finden kann. Auch keine Updates oder so. Ich kann es mal probieren aber...

gruss


----------



## amdintel (27. März 2009)

keine Ahnung was das für ein Speicher ist auf dem Sticks, beschreiben kann man die nicht so ohne weiteres , kann sein das die gelockt oder mit einem speziellen Schreibschutz sind so wie beim Bios Update beim PC etwa  ?

FW habe ich noch nicht gesehen für diese Sticks als Update .
außer das hier für O2
Firmware für Huawei E160(G) + Mobile Partner - Gsmfreeboard ->* auf eigenes Risiko  (!!!)  *


----------



## 0815klimshuck (11. Juni 2009)

ich habe den K3520 (HSDPA 7.2MBit/UMTS 3,6 MBit) 

und mein Stick automatisch nach Updates (Vodafone Software)...


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

passen zu dem Thema das habe ich gerade das mit der Schnecke aber nur beim D1 Telekom Netz,
dieser Beitrag  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...k-wird-zur-schnecke-dringend-rat-gesucht.html
das D1 Telekom Netz scheint offenbar hier nichts zu taugen, obwohl die Telekom damit wirbt angeblich das beste Netz zu haben.
muss dazu sagen war selber unangenehm überrascht, hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet das T.Mobil besser währe .


----------

